# Atlas Flex Track "Track Gauge"



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Found these while browsing the net earlier for some info on Flex Track.

Thought some others might be interested in them.

http://www.railway-models.co.uk/1702_1.html

Video of them in use: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCiqMAAtApk

Also, if anyone knows of a US based company that makes something similar, that would be great as the layout im looking to build requires 16 pieces of Flex Track to complete. Setting the perfect curve is a must!!

-Chris


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

whats the problem? draw a perfect curve with a pencil on a string and lay your flex perfectly along the line... and it doesn't have to be 18R or 22R, it can be whatever you need, even 21.25 if you so need...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I would have to agree with Anton, Chris...just run your curve with a good trammel made from an inexpensive yard stick. 

I have 3 track gauges that I do believe one should own at least one of...an NMRA Standards gauge, a simple 3-point gauge and a Kadee #205 coupler gauge. Any one of those will keep you out of trouble, all three will carry you through anything that comes up in your track.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

The only reason i was attracted to these, is I've never used nore have any experence with Flex Track. Everything i own and have used has been single track sections. Im also not that creative or crafty when it comes to this sort of thing. :lol_hitting: There not expensive by any means and would help me out IMO.

Thank you guys both though for your input. I will see what i can come up with but will probley be buying these none the less. 

-Chris


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The gizmos in your first post are clever, and not too expensive, but perhaps overkill, in my opinion. I think you could get near-perfect (or similar) results with just some simple, cheap tools. Here's what I did:

I mapped out (drew) much of my layout on cheap posterboard, with the edges of the posterboard taped together for size as needed. I drew my curve radii to my chosen dimensions using a simple "string and pencil" compass, as Anton suggests. I fiddled just a bit to get the curve-to-curve and curve-to-straight transitions right. Sketching and tweaking was easy, as this was all scribbles on posterboard.

Next, when I was satisfied with the plan, I layed the posterboard down on top of my table. I used an awl to poke tiny reference holes through the posterboard, making small reference indentations in my table top, perphaps every 3 or 4 inches or so. The marks were all referenced to the centerline of the track (between the rails). Then, when I went to lay down my track, and fasten it to (my then painted / grassed table), I simply placed the track down following those same reference marks. Curves and radii worked out just as planned.

Poor man's approach, perhaps ... but it worked for me.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*a canadian source*

For what it's worth this Canadian seller has Tracksetta gauges
http://www.modelrailwayimports.com/products.php?q=Tracksetta&s=1


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm going with the *free* "3 screws and a board" bender, as it makes perfectly uniform curves in the flex track *before* you even lay it down... 










You don't even need to nail it upon installation because there's no tension needed to hold the curve. It's already prebent just like a piece of Snap Track.


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*good idea choochoo*

Sounds like a good idea

One question though, why is the inside rail short on both ends when it should be longer? Or have I woken on the wrong side of the planet?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

aionta said:


> Sounds like a good idea
> 
> One question though, why is the inside rail short on both ends when it should be longer? Or have I woken on the wrong side of the planet?


That's from before I found out about the bender when I had previously nailed the track down on a tighter radius and trimmed it. So I just used that same piece of flex track for bending experiments. You can see the trimmed piece of rail in the bender. 

I'm just leaving it as it is right now because I don't even have a layout to install it on anyways. 

I can't wait to use this technique on a real layout. You can even make S bends in opposite directions all in one piece of flex track.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

choo choo said:


> ...
> I can't wait to use this technique on a real layout. You can even make S bends in opposite directions all in one piece of flex track.


avoid S curves as much as possible. there should be a length of straight track between opposing curves at least of the length of your longest car. (which will not be long for you, lol).


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tankist said:


> avoid S curves as much as possible. there should be a length of straight track between opposing curves at least of the length of your longest car. (which will not be long for you, lol).


*Not* an issue, tank... 










...my layout is gonna look like a *corkscrew*.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A very SMALL corkscrew ...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, and by the way, Greg ... did you change your avatar pic AGAIN ?!?!?:laugh:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## dustinward03 (May 1, 2010)

I am also new to the flex track and am going to try using it on my current layout im working on. Would appreciate more detailed direction on how to use the 3 screw method.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

dustinward03 said:


> I am also new to the flex track and am going to try using it on my current layout im working on. Would appreciate more detailed direction on how to use the 3 screw method.


Hi dustin, 

You can read it here.

Greg


----------



## dustinward03 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks that will make life so much easier with the flex track


----------

